
Show HN: Log, inspect and debug HTTP/HTTPS requests and webhooks the easy way - _ao789
https://logvoo.com
======
diggan
This is really cool, like requestb.in but live updating!

requestb.in has a more modern design but logvoo makes that up with fitting
more useful information on the screen. Also like the history version, that
doesn't exists on requestb.in

~~~
_ao789
Logvoo's design is more in line with a Terminal/Console type look and feel.

------
VitoVan
Cool, but seems there's a timezone issue, I just performed a post request,
then it says `about * hours ago`(replace * with one number).

